# VR-Testsessions Raum ABI Sachsen Anhalt



## Deathseal (11. April 2016)

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich bin seit den 02.04.2016 stolzer Besitzer der Oculus Rift CV1.  Wie im Kaufrausch konnte ich mich nicht beherrschen und kaufte fast alle mögliche GAMES dazu. Ich habe seit dem sehr viel getestet. Und bin überzeugt das die künftigeren VR-Brillen, auch Normalos  kaufen werden.
Da viele ziemlich viele Vorurteile haben, weil sie es noch nicht erlebt haben, möchte ich gerne einzelne Testsessions anbieten. Man muss dazu sagen das man nach ein Tag oder ein paar Stunden nicht gleich urteilen sollte. 
Wär Interesse daran hat kann sich gerne hier melden oder per PN.


----------



## Meroveus (12. April 2016)

Find ich sehr dufte, das du sowas anbietest . Ich persönlich habe kein Interesse, sondern wollte einfach mal loben.


----------



## Atent123 (12. April 2016)

Wie funktionieren Programme wie VorpX mit dem CV1 ?
Speziell würde mich die Metro Reihe (Redux Version) interessieren.


----------



## Deathseal (12. April 2016)

Also VorpX, funktioniert umständlich. Erst nach Update welches vor kurzem rauskam ist es mit der CV1 kompatibel. Ich habe damit bis jetzt nur Black Ops 3 und Mortal Kombat X getestet.  Wobei ich bei Mortal Kombat X nicht als kompatibel betrachte. Black Ops 3 läuft relativ gut im Spiel, ausser das es Bugs mit den HUD gibt und man im Menü andere Distanz wählen soll aber sonst macht es fun. Metro werde ich testen sobald meine Zweite 500gb SSD da ist oder nachher je nachdem wie lange der Download dauert über steam. Dafür lobe ich die APP VirtualDesktop,  Welches einen vernünftigen  3D VR Player anbietet.  ich werde bis Weihnachten noch mir eine HTC Vive zu legen, und hoffentlich für die Oculus die oculus Touch Controller.  Wie gesagt jeder aus Raum Bitterfeld und Umgebung kann mich gerne anschreiben.


----------



## Master-Gaben (13. April 2016)

Find ich top, dass du sowas anbietest

Wohn leider zu weit weg


----------



## Grozz (14. April 2016)

Wie sieht es denn mit Star citizen aus?  
Also ich wohne zumindest in Sachsen - Anhalt und würde gerne wissen wie sich Star citizen anfühlt


----------



## Deathseal (15. April 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe Metro Redux getestet. und kann es persönlich nicht empfehlen mit VorpX. Das Sichtfeld ist zu weit beschränkt. Menüführung mit der Oculus ist ein graus. Star citizen wird noch nicht unterstützt. native Spiele wie Elite Dangerous macht sich sehr gut oder Eve Valkyrie. Heute teste ich noch GTA 5 und Titanfall mit VorpX


----------



## Grozz (15. April 2016)

Wäre cool wenn du über GTA V berichten könntest.
Schade das Star Citizen noch nicht unterstützt wird. Das wäre mir die 100Km wert


----------



## Deathseal (15. April 2016)

Also GTA habe ich jetzt getestet, in der Ego Perspektive macht es richtig spass, wobei man sagen muss das hier das "Fliegengitter" bissel stört.  Und das es so wirkt als würde man im Kino sitzen. Aber nach 5-10min im Spiel fühlt man sich mittendrin. da man sich auf das fahren und gucken sowie ballern konzentriert. Titanfall probiere ich heute abend mal aus.


----------



## Grozz (15. April 2016)

Ist das Fliegengitter so stark? Ich wünschte man könnte sich das mal ansehen 
Weil bevor ich 750€ investiere würde ich schon gerne vorher mal gucken wie sehr das Fliegengitter stört


----------



## keks4 (15. April 2016)

Ich habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit sie bei dir zu Testen (viel zu Tun wegen Ausbildung, zu weit weg) möchte aber meinen grössten Respekt für die Aktion aussprechen, die Welt braucht mehr solche User


----------



## Two-Face (17. April 2016)

Mal zwei Fragen gleich direkt:
Braucht man dafür einen Facebook-Account (finde in keinem Artikel bisher eine Antwort darauf)?
Wie sieht es mit der Verträglichkeit für Träger mit Brille und empfindlicher Haut aus?


----------

